# Seigi (Enoch Carlton) makes the news!!!



## Guro Harold (Feb 28, 2004)

Good going Seigi!!!!

Please see link below.
http://www.detnews.com/2004/nnwarren/0402/25/n03-72141.htm

artyon:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Good going Seigi!!!!
> 
> Please see link below.
> http://www.detnews.com/2004/nnwarren/0402/25/n03-72141.htm
> ...


 
Congrats to Seigi and also to TallAdam, both are members here.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 28, 2004)

Seigi,
YEEHAH!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 29, 2004)

Great going .
 Nice to se a positive article on the arts and one of our members
 :asian:


----------



## Mao (Mar 1, 2004)

Enochus Maximus,
 Good article. I hope I can find you at the Arnold Classic coming up.
mao


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## Seigi (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank-you all for your kind words & support.
I was very proud of the article & thought the reporter did an excellent job promoting the art in a positive light.

Thanks Again.


MAO: I'll be around the entire day on Saturday, I'm sure we'll atch one another.


----------



## progressivetactics (Mar 2, 2004)

Excellent Enoch!
Glad to see it.

How come you couldn't have hurt Adam more, for the pic?  That is all we ever wanted!!

congrats, bud.

bb


----------



## Seigi (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm sorry, so very, very, sorry!


----------

